# Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?



## ingopur (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe in diesem Jahr zwei Weinfässer aufgestellt, und es funktioniert bis jetzt überraschend gut. Ich habe Hornblätter als Unterwasserpflanzen, und die haben bei mir so vermehrt, daß ich die "überflüssige" Menge bis auf Weiteres in einem Eimer aufbewahre. 
Den Pflanzen geht es gut, es ist auch ein schönes Fadenalgenteppich drauf gebildet, die ich ab und zu entferne. Vorgestern habe ich in diesem __ Hornkraut-Algen-Brühe eine Libellenlarve entdeckt, ca. 3 cm groß, recht flink. Heute hat sie plötzlich zur Eimerwand geklettert und hockt knapp über Wasser seit vormittag. Sie lebt... Ich dachte aber, Libellenlarven leben im Wasser, und nicht am Ufer?! Soll ich sie lassen? Bevor ich sie  "rette" und wieder ins Wasser schiebe (oder umziehe zu den Fässer) wollte ich eure Meinung fragen... 

Ach so, das Wasser ist nicht sonderlich warm im Eimer, so etwa 20 Grad...

Vielen Dank schon mal, viele Grüße, Anna


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hallo Anna,

nicht ins Wasser schupfen sondern beobachen - dann kannst Du Ihr vielleicht beim schlüpfen zusehen.


----------



## ingopur (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hallo Christine, ok, dann warte ich ab... Kann es sein, das sie hungrig ist?  Im Eimer habe ich eigentlich keine Mückenlarve, oder sowas... Ich könnte von der Regenwassertonne was für sie holen

Sonderlich groß ist sie noch nicht, und ich dachte, sie leben jahrelang im Wasser.

Viele Grüße, Anna


----------



## minotaurus (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hallo Anna,

ich habe am 02.07. auch zum ersten mal das herausklettern und Schlüpfen beobachten 
können, bei mir kamen gleich zwei __ Libellen an einem Tag heraus.

Nur leider hatte ich keine Zeit ständig Bilder zu machen.... bis auf ein paar wenige, so wie 
dieses eine, bei der die eine Libelle schon recht weit ist und die zweite sich gerade aus dem 
Wasser bewegt hat.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## ingopur (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hallo Heiko, 

Sie sind wunderschön Morgen mache ich Fotos, wenn ich kann, "meine" ist noch gar nicht "Libellenhaft"...

Viele Grüße, Anna


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hallo Anna,
wenn ich meine verlassenen Larvenhüllen so anschaue, dann sind die meist in einer Position, in der recht früh und lange die Sonne drauf scheint.
Das ist wohl dann ein recht guter Ort, wo sich die __ Libellen nach dem 'auspellen' gut ihre Flügel 'aushärten' lassen können.

Du solltest mit den Fotos also nicht zu lange warten, denn sonst findest Du nur noch eine leere Hülle vor


----------



## Conny (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hallo Anna,

bis auf eine Art können Libellenlarven nur in vertikaler Position schlüpfen.
Ein Halm oder Stab wäre sicher hilfreich.


----------



## pema (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hi Conny,
um welche Art handelt es sich dabei? Ich meine die, die auch in horizontaler Position schlüpfen können.

Ich war nämlich heute ziemlich überrascht, eine leere ...mensch, wie heißt das noch mal: Ex...?...auf dem __ Pfennigkraut am Ufer zu finden Die anderen finde ich immer nur in vertikaler Position. Ist aber auf jeden Fall eine Großlibellenlarve gewesen. Ich nehme mal an: __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer.
Ja na, vielleicht hat sich die leere Hülle ja auch ein Vogel geschnappt, um dann festzustellen, dass es doch kein Leckerbissen war...obwohl: dann wäre die Hülle nicht so intakt geblieben.

petra


----------



## Conny (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hallo Petra,

ich habe meine Weisheit aus dem Libellenblog von Andreas, etwas runterscrollen "Riskanter Schlupf".
Es ist die Kleine Zangenlibelle.
Exuvien findet man öfter auf dem Boden oder auf Blättern. Irgendwann fallen sie einfach herunter 
oder werden wie bei uns seit Wochen vom Winder verweht 
Eine ebenfalls empfehlenswerte Libellenseite ist die von Bernd Cegielka, Libellen Europas


----------



## pema (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hi Conny,
dann scheinen meine __ Libellen 'Extrawürstchen' zu sein. Da war nichts, von dem sie hätte herunterfallen können und da es seit Tagen bei uns regnet, hätte der Wind dieses nasse Etwas auch nicht so schön auf dem __ Pfennigkraut positionieren können.
Aber egal: ich habe sie in meine Sammlung der getrockneten Libellenlarvenhüllen aufgenommen und festgestellt: die werden immer größer

petra


----------



## ingopur (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe gestern abend noch einen dünnen Ast neben ihr gelegt, und heute früh habe ich wie Zermalmer schon vermutet hatte, nur die leere Hülle gefunden.  Ich hoffe, daß noch welche versteck sind...

Conny, diese vertikal schlüpfende __ Libellen hätten bei mir sehr schlechte Chancen, ich werde extra aufpassen.

Danke an euch alle für die schnelle Antworten und Hilfe! 

Viele Grüße, Anna


----------



## shake (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hallo,

in meiner kleinen Pfütze von Teich (Mörtelwanne) ist heute tatsächlich auch eine Larve geschlüpft!!! 

  

Weiß einer zufällig was für eine Libelle das geworden ist?

Freu mich riesig, dass selbst in der Pfütze ne Libelle groß wird. 

Viele Grüße
Miriam


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Hi Miriam,

sieht nach __ Plattbauch oder __ Vierfleck aus.

MfG Frank


----------



## shake (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Huch, das wäre dann ja in beiden Fällen eine Großlibelle, oder? Das wär ja obercool!


----------



## Gladiator (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Solche Libellenlarven-Hüllen wie Miriam hat, sehe ich auch viel..

aber warum haben die immer die weissen Fäden oben?
ist das sowas wie bei uns die Knochen? also die weissen Fäden halten alles zusammn..

habe die fäden nur bei leeren Hüllen gesehn, aber nie wenn sie noch lebt, wohl gut versteckt?


----------



## shake (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Ja, diese Fäden fand ich auch interessant!

Boah, bin total stolz auf meine erste geschlüpfte Libelle


----------



## libsy (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Nutze mal den Fred. Heute ist wieder mal eine Libelle meinem Teich entstiegen.
Was ist das für eine.


----------



## shake (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarve klettert aus dem Wasser?*

Sieht so aus als ob jetzt noch ne Kleinlibelle geschlüpft wäre, oder?


----------

